# Distortion with laptop sound



## Smurfette (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello.
I seem to have a sound problem with my laptop that has been plaguing me for months. I have a SiS 7018 Wave sound card in a Samsung VM8000 notebook that is nearly 4 years old. 

The sound that comes out of both the laptop speakers and peripheral speakers (brand new) is odd and distorted: there is a high pitched whine accompanied with any high vocals, a hissing with any 's' or 'f' sounds, and some vocals are echoey and far away. The whole effect is something quite tinny, even when the peripheral speakers are plugged in. The only way I've been able to reduce the whine is to have my audio player on reduced treble mode. When I plug my mp3 player into the speakers there is a definite improvement, so I've realised it must be the computer.

Is there anything I can do to make the music sound like it should, or do I just have a rubbish sound card?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Tech Support Forums!

Are there any driver-level settings to adjust anything like sound "environments" or acoustic settings? Those can often create some unpleasant changes to your sound.


----------

